# Soapapalooza Fragrances



## vedwards (Dec 9, 2016)

Has anyone used Soapapalooza fragrances before?

I was quite excited to find something that's pretty much local, but I wanted to see if anyone has used them before I try and buy anything. 

Any information is much appreciated!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2016)

Jealous! I've ordered from them but I haven't soaped many yet. The Cuban Coffee is AMAZING OOB and my friend who soaped it says it has held up well.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 9, 2016)

They used to offer a much larger variety of FOs than they do now, some of which had become my favorites, such as Yellow Rose of Texas, Rosemilk (which they only sell wholesale now) and Blackberry Apple. Thankfully, they still offer at retail the other 2 that I love: Bossa Nova and Tassie Lavender. 

Bossa Nova: soaps wonderfully- no A or D. The scent is on the light side in my CP @ 1oz ppo, but in spite of being light, it does not fade/disappear to nothing and it remains one of my favorite scents to soap. If I had to describe it, it is like a blackberry musk-y sort of scent- fruity, yet mysteriously sultry. In spite of it being on the light side in my CP, it really shines forth in my perfume sprays and is one of my favorite scents to wear. 

Tassie Lavender (my favorite lavender to use) is also a dream to soap, but unlike Bossa Nova, it is no lightweight in my soap (only need to use .7 oz ppo). To my nose, the OOB scent is slightly different from the scent when soaped, but in a very good way. It smells sweeter and even a tad bit soapy in my soap, which I absolutely love.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2016)

I love the Champagne and Big Sur. It sucks that only some are available wholesale and Rosemilk which I also love is a min of 25 lbs. It would be nice to co-op Rosemilk


----------



## redhead1226 (Dec 9, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I love the Champagne and Big Sur. It sucks that only some are available wholesale and Rosemilk which I also love is a min of 25 lbs. It would be nice to co-op Rosemilk



I would be in if you want to co-op Rosemilk. Its like $550 including shipping for 25 lbs so for 16 oz about $22.00  I would take a few lbs so Im not sure if we find more people and how do we manage that? Let me know if you ever do it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 9, 2016)

I too like their Tassi Lavender. I purchased it on IL recommendation and it great. Not tried too many from them though


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe contact them and ask if they sell to somebody who sells direct?


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 9, 2016)

Acorns and Black Oak is one of my favorites....


----------



## vedwards (Dec 9, 2016)

Great! I'm going to email and see if they have somewhere I can pick up locally (their website says Williamsburg and Midlothian - I live in Wbg, but the other is 1hr + away) or if its shipping only. Either way, it should definitely be faster than the normal orders!

And there's a $20 minimum (or they charge a 3.00 fee) so its an excuse to buy 20 of the sniffer samples, right?


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Dec 11, 2016)

I found out about Soapalooza shortly before she shifted to selling mostly wholesale.  It is unclear to me if she is going to continue to sell small volumes or she is just getting rid of her inventory.  I bought a few samples or small bottles and made tiny testers with them.  Overall, she has good quality FOs for CP.  My overall impression of her FOs is clean, well-blended, balanced, great for CP with no muddied confused or constantly morphing notes.  I haven't tried a wet test on any of them yet.  

If she continues to sell in smaller volumes, I would buy from her.  I wish she would sell all her FOs in 1 lb aliquots if she doesn't want to carry the smaller volumes.  Here are my notes on the ones I tried, reviewed at 8 months: (same disclaimer as always: we all have unique noses so YMMV)
*
405-Blue Chamomile:*  No Dis, some ash.  Medium light scent.  It’s a nice chamomile scent with some of the notes that are common in Linden FOs.  It is subtle.  I put it in the same category as White Tea and Ginger but more green.  I would use it on its own or blend it.
*
406-Attar of Roses:* No dis, Heavy ash.  Light clean rose scent with no burnt wax notes.  it's probably one of the better rose FOs at 8 months.  OK on its own but can be the foundation of a floral scent. 
* 
407-Black Mission Fig:* No dis, no ash.  There are no fig notes left in the tester.  It is hard to identify any notes, it smells more like it wants to be a brewed tea with herbal notes but never quite gets there.  It just turns into a soft clean scent that is appropriately soapy.  Very light at 8 months.
*
408-Acorns and Black Oak:*  Slight dis, no ash.  This could be a spa scent.  It wasn’t all that interesting when first poured but the scent developed during cure.  It is light at 8 months.  Overall, it is a clean unisex scent with complex notes without being overpowering.
*
409-Apres Apricot:* Light dis, no ash.  Meh from the start.  It's not bad but it isn't as interesting as some others.  There is a hint of apricot but not much.  It's mostly fruity.  For a sweet apricot scent, I would use FB Sweet Temptations.
*
410-Bamboo Zen Tea:* No discoloration.  Generic light scent at 8 months.  It reminds me of commercial detergent scents. 

*411-Big Sur:* Light beige discoloration, light ash.  Nice balanced woodsy scent.  It is one of the better woodsy FOs. I prefer the Teak Wood from FB but I would use this one if I have it.  The FB Teak Wood and this one knocked the EBB Teakwood out of first place.  Medium light at 8 months.

*412-Bossa Nova:*  No dis or ash.  Hard to describe.  It is well blended with a lot of fruit notes and hints of greens.  The overall effect is a clean bright scent. It stops short of becoming a commercial detergent scent.  Medium strong and holding.  
*
413-Darjeeling Tea:* Light beige discoloration, no ash.  It’s a subtle scent with hints of tea but it is not a typical tea scent.  It lacks the delicate floral complexity of a typical Darjeeling.  It seems appropriately soapy. I wouldn't use it as a tea FO.  Medium light at 8 months.
*
414-Gentelman’s Bay Rum:* No dis, no ash.  This was my favorite when first poured.  At 8 months, what is left is mostly spicy but clean.  It is better used within the first 4 months but I would still use it for a clean spicy FO on its own or in a blend.  Medium strong and holding.

*415-Gingermilk: * Light tan discoloration, no ash.  It is a light spicy scent. Medium light and holding.  It doesn’t remind me of ginger but it is typical of what others call ginger.

*416-Scuppernong Wine:* Dark orangy yellow, light ash.  This one was also very lovely when first poured.  It screamed aromatic wild grapes and wine.  It is more subtle at 8 months but still very nice.  Medium strong and holding.

*417-Bonsai:* No dis, no ash.  This is a well-blended clean scent.  Perfect for soap.  This is my favorite Bonsai but DH prefers the one from BB.  Strong and holding.


----------



## vedwards (Dec 12, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> I found out about Soapalooza shortly before she shifted to selling mostly wholesale.  It is unclear to me if she is going to continue to sell small volumes or she is just getting rid of her inventory.  I bought a few samples or small bottles and made tiny testers with them.  Overall, she has good quality FOs for CP.  My overall impression of her FOs is clean, well-blended, balanced, great for CP with no muddied confused or constantly morphing notes.  I haven't tried a wet test on any of them yet.
> 
> If she continues to sell in smaller volumes, I would buy from her.  I wish she would sell all her FOs in 1 lb aliquots if she doesn't want to carry the smaller volumes.  Here are my notes on the ones I tried, reviewed at 8 months: (same disclaimer as always: we all have unique noses so YMMV)
> *
> ...



 This is AWESOME! Thank you so so much!!!!


----------



## jblaney (Dec 16, 2016)

> 411-Big Sur: Light beige discoloration, light ash. Nice balanced woodsy scent. It is one of the better woodsy FOs. I prefer the Teak Wood from FB but I would use this one if I have it. The FB Teak Wood and this one knocked the EBB Teakwood out of first place. Medium light at 8 months.



Is this the Teakwood Forest by Fragrance Buddy?  I would like to find a replacement for Big Sur.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Dec 16, 2016)

jblaney said:


> Is this the Teakwood Forest by Fragrance Buddy?  I would like to find a replacement for Big Sur.



Yes, it is the Teak Wood from FB.   For some reason, FB has it as two words on their website instead of one, last time I checked.  It is stronger and a bit different than Big Sur.  To my nose, it smells better. It discolors to a light sandy beige and has longevity (> 8 months).  I don't have any right now or I'll send you some.  You'll need to test it to see if you like it.  The one from EBB is very nice when first poured but loses complexity in a long cure.  If you use your soaps within 6 months, it might be OK.


----------



## jblaney (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Soapmaker145!   I ordered some and got it today.  I need to test it, but so far I'm on the fence.  I'll soap it soon.   I did not like EBB's Teakwood, gave it away.  I like Big Sur since it's not perfumey.


----------

